# Calling all BFPer's! 13 dpo, bfn, symptoms gone!



## BabyPleasee

Hi!
So, today i am 13 dpo, 1 day before af. i tested this morning and got a bfn :(. All of my symptoms have disappeared, so i dunno. Af is due tomorrow and i dont have any symptoms of her coming, but i usually dont start gettng symptoms until about an hour after she starts.
Just wondering if anyone who has gotten bfp's has been in this situation- bfn's at 13 dpo, lost symptoms and af due in 1 day. 
Trying to stay positive! But all you ladies know how hard that can be with so many bfn's lol
Xo


----------



## fairyy

You are very much in till AF shows. I hope she stays miles away for you. :)


----------



## BabyPleasee

Thank you :) ahhh i hope so :)


----------



## BabyPleasee

my temp is in currently 98.2.. Is that a good sign? is it any type of sign? lol


----------



## fairyy

That's seems good if it is a bbt temperature.


----------



## BeachyFeelin

You know what they say...not out until the witch shows!! I have seen a lot of women say the cycle they got their BFP was the cycle they were sure they were out because they didn't have any symptoms.

As for your BBT...mine doesn't typically drop until the 2nd day of AF....so I wouldn't rely on that as a pregnancy sign. Though everyone is different....


----------



## BabyPleasee

im not sure if it is. I've had this one since i was young lol. But its been 98.2 since 8 dpo.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Well af is due today.. No sign of her yet. No cramping or anything but not going to get my hopes up . Fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyPleasee

Also had lots of crazy dreams the last few nights about getting a bfp today hahah lets hope those dreams comes true!


----------



## BabyPleasee

temp is also still at 98.1.. good sign?


----------



## fairyy

I hope AF doesn't show up. fingers crossed for a weekend BFP for you. :)


----------



## BabyPleasee

Still no sign! she usually arrives in the morning and ive been up for about 5-6 hours now! :D


----------



## fairyy

Are you regular on your period ? Did you temp or chart ?


----------



## BabyPleasee

yeah im usually pretty regular! usually it comes whenever the app i got tells me lol. And its always in the morning within two hours of waking up.
I didnt chart, i only started taking my temp about a week ago because i never thought of it and when i did i would always forget lol. But for a little less than a week it has been 98.2 or 98.3. But when i have checked my temp before ttc it was always usually 97ish.


----------



## fairyy

I would say wait till Sunday and take a HPT. Hopefully by then you get the positive answer. 

I am 11dpo btw. Going crazy but trying to hold off testing till I miss AF on Monday/Tuesday. Its hard.


----------



## BabyPleasee

cm is also a mixture of clear/watery and some spots of think white cm.. hope thats not a sign of af or anything lol.

Good luck to you! when i was at 11 dpo i think i had already taken 5 hpt's :p lol i know im an addict. I was also going crazy like it is ridicules lol longest two weeks of my life! But if you can hold off until missed af then you should! I wish i did because all of the bfn's are just heartbreaking.. i wish i had that will power!!


----------



## fairyy

I am scared of those BFNs. That's why trying to wait till I miss AF. Then only I can be sure of BFP coming. I got some creamy cm yesterday. 

I think by Tuesday night I will get some answers. Hopefully by then you would have tested positive too. :)


----------



## BabyPleasee

yay so excited for us <3 lol. Yeah i had the same around 11 dpo too. Everything that i looked up made it sound like a good sign so hopefully it is!


----------



## fairyy

Ya really hope we test positive soon and get ready for Christmas babies. Lol :)


----------



## BabyPleasee

Christmas babiessss! Oh just imagine all those cute little christmas outfits  Gahhhh!


----------



## fairyy

Christmas outfits...:xmas2:

Suspense is killing me. The last week of TWW is always hard. Somehow I want to test on Good Friday and get a BFP. I know that's far, a week away. But my first target day is Tuesday. Looking forward to pass that without AF.


----------



## BabyPleasee

awe good friday would be nice! but i dont think id be able to wait that long  lol maybe if you test tuesday and nothing comes of it then wait til friday? But hopefully you wont have to wait and tuesday will be the day :D!


----------



## fairyy

As per Fertility Friend, I am due on Tuesday for AF, but I think I may be due on Monday. Anyways have to wait till Tuesday night to be sure. 

How long have you been trying and is this for your first baby ?


----------



## BabyPleasee

This is the first baby and the first month of trying! how about you?


----------



## fairyy

For the first baby. We were kind of casually trying (though I tried to track"O" and time BD then, but DH was not that serious) since January 2013. This month we actually tried. So long journey for me.


----------



## BabyPleasee

I know what you mean my man wasn't serious about it either for a while even tho I was still tracking o and we were bd-Ing around then too so lol

But alas, I think I'm out this cycle :(. I think af has arrived. Even though it was around 7ish which is so weird. And it's still only like brown spotting it's nothing major but I think that tomorrow she'll be full force :(. Ughhhhh I hate her' lol hopefully you have better luck!


----------



## fairyy

I hate that bitch. So sorry that she arrived. I might join you soon. Feels like AF will be here in a day or two or Monday. Better luck for this cycle.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Really hope she don't! It would be awesome for at least one of us to get her BFp and seeing as it's not gonna be me :p lol but yeah I def hope this cycle will be the one /(.. God I just hate to think about going through another two weeks like these :/ the dreadful pull your hair out wait :/


----------



## MrsL4

Hi all --- looks like I am on the same timeline as y'all 

New to the site and just needing to reach out!

After being on the pill almost 8 years, DH and I decided we were ready to try in November. My last pill was taken around Thanksgiving. At first I wanted nature to take its course, and I didn't know that much about charting. However, I am a planner, and after a few weeks of "letting things be", I started learning about charting.

Cycle 1 - 39 days (started charting at the end)
Cycle 2 - 36 days (slow temp rise starting CD24)
Cycle 3 - 29 days (poor charting this month, but guess temp rise CD18)

Now we are on cycle 4, and I started using OPK as well

I had positive OPK on CD 21 (BD) and CD 22 (BD CD23) and a fading OPK on CD 23. Looks like my temp started to rise CD 24.

Now I am CD34, with a BFN on CD 32 and CD 34. 

Part of me feels like we have to be pregnant this time....we are in our 20s, healthy, and the chart looks right.....
But I have no "signs of pregnancy" like many people mention. In fact, I don't feel bloated at all and my boobs aren't sore. I have had continued watery CM which I keep thinking is my AF.

The other part of me thinks the BFN are right and AF will come soon enough...

Never thought this journey would be so frustrating.....when I was younger, I never truly understood what people were going through

Glad to be with people on the same timeline! Learning how to let go is hard....


----------



## fairyy

Ya I know it's basically torture. But we are here to support each other through difficult times. :)

Welcome MrsL. Hope witch won't get you.


----------



## BabyPleasee

I know what you mean, never understood all of the things that goes along with ttc. But I hope that af doesnt come! and youll have to keep us updated :)


----------



## BabyPleasee

Did anyone get their bfps?!?


----------



## fairyy

AF got me on Monday morning. :(


----------



## BabyPleasee

Oh no :( hopefully this month is our month!


----------



## fairyy

This month I am going for wisdom tooth extraction around "O"time. :(


----------



## BabyPleasee

omg!! that doesn't sound very pleasant lol


----------



## fairyy

Just relaxing this month. Then all set up for TTC from next cycle. But then good luck to you this cycle. I am hoping a BFP for you.


----------



## BabyPleasee

No BFP for me this month, we actually didn't really try. I've had a lot of problems with my asthma this month so we are waiting until i can get it under control, which will hopefully be soon! Also, my man is in the process of transferring jobs so we wanted to get a little settled away with all of those things!


----------



## fairyy

Good luck this cycle. 
It's cd6 for me.


----------



## BabyPleasee

I'm at cd 11, 2 days into my fertile window. Fingers crossed for both of us this cycle! Keep me updated :)!


----------



## fairyy

I am at cd8, spotting is not gone completely. I think I will be fertile during this long weekend. :) 

Good luck to you. Hope this is our month. Are you testing with opk this cycle ?


----------



## BabyPleasee

No I've just been keeping track of cm and temps. Cm was clear and watery during the full week of being fertile according to my app, and it's currently still a bit watery and just the slightest bit cloudy which is odd it's usually thick and white by now (I am at 2 dpo right now). And temp has been up in the 98's and is usually in the 97's. But if this cycle isn't the one for me then I'm going to start using the opk's. I just wanted to see if I could tell for myself lol but I have to look into the mc because I'm worried that I may have o'd late or something :/ or maybe it's a sign of conception? I have no idea but I hope it's good rather than bad lol cm is also way less than it usually is. But we have been baby dancing all last week pretty much everyday so I'm being wishful <3.


----------



## fairyy

You have a good chance this time and BDing everyday is good. I hope you don't have to go through next cycle. :)

I am yet to ovulate. I had my wisdom teeth extraction few days back and prescribed antibiotics. Now I am done with it but I feel it messed up my cycle.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Oh no! Hope that went well! I hope neither of us has to go onto next cycle, this one could be it :D
I really hope that the antibiotics didn't mess anything up, it would be so awesome to go through this together :D, the wait is brutal. Fingers crossed that now that you're of them everything will go back to normal!


----------



## fairyy

If I get a positive opk by Tomorrow/day after tomorrow or at least by Wednesday then also I will be ok.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Yes at least then you'll know! God only knows if I even lol. I hope so anyways!


----------



## fairyy

Positive opk and massive spotting today. I think today is the "O" day.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Yay! So happy for you ! At least you know for sure now :)! Now the waiting game begins..


----------



## fairyy

Yay :happydance:

"O" delayed by a day or two. Not bad right !

When you are planning to test ?


----------



## BabyPleasee

Better late than never :p!

I'm going to try and wait until next Friday (the day af is supposed to show) because I had myself drove insane last time!! Lol but with that said, if I start getting any symptoms that are obvious then I might test sooner :p lol but If I do start getting any symptoms, I'm going to wait at least until Sunday (9dpo) lol I don't know I say that now but I get overly excited and impatient lol how about you??


----------



## fairyy

I am thinking of testing next Monday(9th June).


----------



## BabyPleasee

Awesome! I probably will end up breaking and test by then too lol


----------



## fairyy

We can be POAS buddies then :haha:

Do you think if I ovulated yesterday then if we BD tonight is it going to do any help catching that egg ?


----------



## BabyPleasee

For sure!!!

Yes def do it if you have time! You're still supposed to be fertile until I think 24 hrs after you o? Something like that lol


----------



## BabyPleasee

Feels like one of my boobs is a bit tender lol I was so excited last night until I realized that chances are it was the bra I was wearing haha


----------



## fairyy

Lol ;)

9days until testing. Better I get some symptoms to be hopeful. But not my usual PMS symptoms I want. :haha:


----------



## BabyPleasee

I know besides the sore boob there's not much else left to report on :/.. Starting to get nervous because I was expecting something by now! Ahh lol so nerve racking!


----------



## Rebeccaslaugh

Hi, I'm new here!

Looking for some support, getting awfully anxious and sad... 13dpo, no sign of af... bfn, bfn, bfn... :cry:


----------



## BabyPleasee

Hi there! Don't fret! It's not over until af shows. I've seen a lot of women post saying that they haven't even gotten their bfp until up to 18 dpo! Some peoples symptoms don't start showing until late, you could have o'd later than you thought too! If that was the case, there prop ably isn't enough HCG to show up on a hpt.

Don't worry! We are all in this together :)! Do you chart your temps, or cm?


----------



## Fruitee

Hi, I'm new to this too, did opk's days 9-21 all negative :( have been extremely tired this past few days and an unusual cramping very low down, also bad back, headaches, but no sore boobs, could the opk's have missed o? Or could I be o ing now on day 25? Am I convincing myself of symptoms because I want it? Also I had a bit of pink spotting on Thursday and I never spot?


----------



## BabyPleasee

Hi! I don't know a whole lot about opk's, I've never used them but fairyy would probably know a bit more! As for the question about your symptoms, they all sound pretty legit. Especially the spotting. Even more especially the spotting if it's not something that you ever experience. On my last cycle, I had all kinda of symptoms too (headache, tired, tender nipples etc) and I ended up getting af. So I think I was either sick or convincing myself that I was pregnant. But that might not be the case for you so don't count yourself out yet :)! So a bit of research on the opk's and the brand you're using and see if anyone else has had the same concerns as you! I'm sure it is possible! And people o late all the time. Let us know what happens ! :)


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks for the reply, I don't know if I'm convincing myself of my symptoms because I want to be pregnant!! Who knew it was so stressful and I'd be so obsessed!! Going to wait till Friday to test so hopefully bfp :) will let you know how I get on


----------



## fairyy

Rebeccaslaugh: Welcome here. :)
You are not out till AF shows. As BabyPleasee said you might have ovulated later than you thought if you are not charting or doing opk. Good luck. Keep us updates. 

Fruitee: Welcome Fruitee. As far as I know if you have regular 28 to 30/32 cycle then you should have got +opk between those days. How long your cycles are ? You have to hold your wee for three to four hours for test to give you best result. You should not drink between that time. 

BabyPleasee: How are you ? Getting close to testing right ? :) Any new symptoms ?

AFM: I have no symptoms. Yesterday I just had increased cm creamy and sometimes watery kind of. Felt like I was leaking water. But that is normal at some point of my cycle.


----------



## BabyPleasee

I'm good! Currently dieing with a headache :(.. Not sure if that's a symptom or from the awful sunburn I got this weekend :/ lol
No new symptoms really.. Just the boobs right now haha
Temps still the same between 98 and 98.9 so that's a good thing! Cm is watery but some creamy white in there too (tmi :p lol). 
I tested last night, bfn and this morning , bfn at 10 dpo. Af supposed to be here Friday omg I hope she don't show! Oh my it's killing me. I tested last night with a dollar store test so I wasn't expecting a bfp but today I went and got first response 5 days before and still a bfn and I'm 4 days away! Argh! I'll use the other one tomorrow and see what comes of it lol. How about you how have you been getting along? Any symptoms for you??


----------



## fairyy

Sorry about the sun burn. 
Try and test on 12dpo. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I am 6dpo only. So I am far away from testing and I am totally symptom free. Lol. 

Now we can focus on your TWW, symptoms and testing. Next week would be my turn. :haha:


----------



## Fruitee

Hi, so I just caved and bought some pregnancy tests, one poundland one that I just did, bfn!!! And 2 tesco ones which I'm trying to save. I can be quite irregular sometimes then a bunch of months very regular so who knows, according to my app, if it's 28 then I'm due af on thu, so we'll see.
Hope you all get your bfp's soon :)


----------



## BabyPleasee

Thanks fairyy :)! I'm really hoping that this is our months :) all of us :)! I'm really hoping that this headache is a symptom, just because I haven't had a headache like this before. And I'm really tired! Gah I hate this wait lol! So glad to have you guys to rant and chat with :)


----------



## fairyy

We are here to support. Aren't we ? We are not far away from our BFPs. 

Ladies, do you test with FMU or SMU with hours of hold ?


----------



## Fruitee

I'm exhausted too had a 2 hour nap this afternoon which is very unlike me!! I'm saving my tesco tests for fmu, want to do it tomorrow but trying to hold off till thu/fri. I'm still getting the cramping too, which is unusual, but I don't 'feel' pregnant today :(


----------



## fairyy

Fruitee: The best advice I can give is to wait and test on Friday. You may hate me for this but early testing often leads to disappointment. So hold off if you can. Best wishes for BFP. :)

I only wanted to test on 13dpo this time because I am not going my fav lessmills BA class thinking if I am pregnant I would harm the baby or harm the process of implantation. I was planning to skip two more classes. But I love those classes. So I wanted to test on 13dpo and if BFN then was planning to go to the class. But I got opportunity to talk to my instructor one to one about TTC and lessmills classes and she told I am fine doing it. It can only help in healthy pregnancy. But to avoid CX class after first 3months. She wants me to infrorm if I get a BFP, so that she can advice me what particular exercise to avoid or modify.

The reason I am telling you all these, now I don't have to test early. I will wait till I miss AF. I am scared of BFN. If you miss AF, then you are almost sure of the outcome. But if you think you can't hold off and eager to know what's going on then go ahead and POAS but no early than 13dpo i.e when you are most likely to get almost an accurate result.


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks fairyy, I will try. Was asked to play netball tonight but made my excuses because I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## BabyPleasee

I know i said last week i was going to wait until i missed af lol. I'm horrible  . I'm almost always expecting bfn's anyways now .. Just that little glimmer of hope i guess. But i must say, i've been better this cycle. last cycle i was testing as early as 7 dpo hoping i was one of those people who got their bfp's super early lol. and I usually use fmu. even though i'm up on and off all night with my asthma so i usually go to the washroom at least once throughout the night. so there probably isnt much difference in my fmu and smu haha.


----------



## BabyPleasee

temp just dropped to 97.2 :/ .... what could that mean?!


----------



## Fruitee

Babypleasee I think that too because I use the toilet a few times through the night. It's hard to resist the urge to sneak a test in 'just in case' too early :(


----------



## fairyy

Sorry that you couldn't sleep properly due to asthma. Hope you are doing ok now.


----------



## BabyPleasee

yeah i know lol thats like me... i dont do well with temptations !


----------



## BabyPleasee

thanks Fairyy! i'm quite used to it now lol i think it would be even weirder if i slept through the night! haha but at least that will help me prepare for getting up in the night with a wee-one :) ive had it for almost a year now. but the good thing is from all of the research ive done on asthma and pregnancies, 1/3 finds that their symptoms improve or disapear, so im hoping im that one third lol.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Ladies i really need your help! i woke up this morning and was like "im not going to test" so i went to the washroom and there was blood at 11 dpo. I dont understand because i am NEVER early im usually right on time. Its like when you get to the end of af and it starts turning a brownish color... but you know how you can usually tell that its the lining where its really clumpy and stringy looking? right now its not like that its just like cm is colored. I'm so sketched out right now... I went and even had a little cry in my mans arms this morning because i was scared it was af or something.. someone help before i drive myself nutsss! lol


----------



## BabyPleasee

oh, no cramps or anything either!


----------



## BabyPleasee

I'm actually starting to have some cramping, but I'm feeling nauseated too :/... Oh my at work this is all I can think about :(... If so my normal 28/27 cycle is 25 :s this never happens! Sorry for completely taking over this chat :p lol it's turning more red now too. Could this be it for me?! I thought for sure this was going to be the cycle :(.. Could it be implantation bleeding? Is it normally like this??


----------



## Fruitee

Aww no, hope its implantation bleeding for you, fingers crossed, especially since its earlier than af due. I managed to resist testing this morning, slept through which is strange, woke at 6 and the thought crossed my mind but i quickly went to stop myself, not getting any cramping today but it often starts around 3/4 so will see. (Tmi, but i am itchy down there, could that be a symptom?!!) Let us know how you get on babypleasee, sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## BabyPleasee

I don't know what to thing right now. It's slowly getting darker I'm really worried I'm out already :(... Does this sound like implantation bleeding to you ? Or more like af..


----------



## kwynia

This has happened to me, if you were a couple days later than usual last month. Ovulation alternates sides month to month, so, just as an example, lets say your left ovary released its egg 2 days later than normal last month, but right ovary still followed its routine so it seems like AF is early. Sorry if that is confusing, but it has happened to me, and if thats what is going on, you might be longer again next month. It should eventually sync up again, or maybe its implantation :dust:


----------



## BabyPleasee

Yeah it makes sense lol but it wasn't late last month. It was in the morning on a Friday May 9th... So everything was on track... Any other suggestions? What is implantation bleeding usually like, do you know?


----------



## BabyPleasee

I'm pretty sure it's af now :(...


----------



## fairyy

I am sorry hun that you are feeling down. But on a positive note it could be IB. Hope it stops soon and BFP comes heading your way.:hugs:


----------



## BabyPleasee

Thanks fairyy. Feeling pretty down right now I must say. I really hope it stops and it's ib but feeling doubtful. Hasn't slacked off since this morning so.. :( really confused! Hope you have better luck than me !


----------



## EMYJC

Sorry to hear that. Hope it stops and turns out to be IB. I am
Down today too. Was so sure id see a positive HPT but BFN. My chart looks so good but there'd surely be a BFP by now??!!!


----------



## fairyy

AF is banned here. :)

EMYJC: Chart looks great. But some women show really late BFP.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Yeah I've seen people post their bfp's as late as 18 dpo!

Man the stuff I'm reading isn't helping lol . Some people says ib can be long or short, heavy or light, lighter color than af for darker than af, you can have heavy cramping or no cramping, can last for days or hours, can spot off and on or just a fluent flow.. Now how am I supposed to tell the difference? Hahaha oh my :p..

My man suggested waiting until it stops and then test to see so I think that's what we are going to do lol. Thanks everyone! It's been one heck of a morning lol


----------



## Fruitee

It's so confusing when you start reading all the info, everyone's different though and our bodies will respond differently, hope it stops soon and you can test


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks guys. Just a TMI question. Would a gush of random watery fluid making me think my AF had started be most likely implantation or ovulation? Thought I had started AF on Sunday just gone too when running in the Race for life. It was just a load of lotion like CM though.


----------



## fairyy

I think your man is right. Hope its stops soon. Probably test day after tomorrow. What you say ?


----------



## kwynia

EMYJC said:


> Thanks guys. Just a TMI question. Would a gush of random watery fluid making me think my AF had started be most likely implantation or ovulation? Thought I had started AF on Sunday just gone too when running in the Race for life. It was just a load of lotion like CM though.

Sounds like ovulation if it lasts 1-2 days, but i do occassionally have gushes like that a few days before AF. I dont think there is any direct link between cm and implantation. There is only a very small chance of having a viable pregnancy if implantation occurs after 11 dpo.


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks. I am very doubtful I'm onto anything promising. Think it's a hormone imbalance.


----------



## kwynia

Im sorry, but you're not out until AF shows.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Yeah i think im going to do that , still not hopeful but worth a shot right! lol


----------



## fairyy

I hope you wake up to no AF.:hugs:


----------



## Fruitee

Morning, how are we all today? Babypleasee did it stop? Fx that it did. Managed to resist testing today :) I toy with the idea but make myself go to the toilet so my fmu is gone ha!! I've only got 2 hot' snow so don't want to waste them. I'm not 'feeling' like I'm pregnant any more, but still got some symptoms I suppose so that's a good sign? I feel a bit sicky this morning


----------



## EMYJC

Mornjng. I'm fed up. Temp has jumped up even higher, I am full of nasty hard spots on my chin but still no clearer as to what's going on. Every time bloods have been done on me they've been in range. The fertility nurse scanned last week and confirmed I have ovulated this cycle so it's not an anovulatory cycle and I have no cysts! Just want an outcome! Sorry to
Rant. 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## BabyPleasee

Whatever this nasty red monster is, it's still here :/ still planning on testing when it's gone but the fact that it's still here don't make me very hopeful :( I'm just wondering if it's af what is going on with me and how will this screw up my wonderfully regular cycle?! Gahh! My temp was 97.9 last night which is still a couple points higher than normal but I don't think it means anything. It's just weird because it's a little heavy but no where near how heavy af is the first day. Hope you guys get your bfp soon!


----------



## kwynia

Hey ladies, sorry you are going through this.

I've got FXd for you babyplease, it can be perfectly normal for your cycle to begin to vary a little, according to my ob-gyn. Im sure everything is fine. When my cycles went a little wonky last year I had AF cycle day 19! The following month I was a week "late" but not pregnant, just off. I was under an extreme amount of stress at the time and that probably caused it. It took a few months but my cycles are pretty even again and I never missed a period. test again when your bleeding is done to be sure, but try not to stress too much (I know that is easier said than done)

@emy jc: still no AF, are you going to test again?


----------



## EMYJC

Hi Kwynia. BFN again but OPK is coming back dark again?! There's no way I can be ovulating again- fertility nurse told me I have ovulated from my R ovary this month. 

I read back on my old baby and bump posts when trying to conceive my son Lucas and omg it's de ja vu! I got BFN's with him for 4 weeks! Period with him 8th April and then nothing- symptoms from May 22nd and no BFP until 15th June. The doctor had even given me clomid to kickstart my ovulation. I am praying something similar is going on x

Sorry to hear you had a miscarriage recently. x


----------



## kwynia

Thank you, it was an unexpected pregnancy because we had just started ntnp that month and neither of us expected to get pregnant immediately. I was pretty heart broken, but made us realize we wanted to actively TTC again.


----------



## fairyy

BabyPleasee: I think you should test to get a clear picture of what's going on. 

EMYJC: You can rant anything here. :) May be you are a late implanter. 

Fruitee: When is AF due ? 

kwynia: Any symptoms ? How many dpo are you at ?


----------



## BabyPleasee

Fairyy: planning on testing when this is over! Slacked off a lot and gone back to a darker color, not so much a bright red so.. Hopefully it'll be over tonight or tomorrow . Regular af lasts 4-5 days so if it lasts less than that, I'll test right after !


----------



## fairyy

Good luck hun.

I think my PMS is kickin' in. I am 8dpo.


----------



## kwynia

I am 6 dpo. I cant tell the difference between pregnancy/pms symptoms. The one thing I had last month was sore BBs, _never_ get that with pms, but AF showed anyway. So, im paying attention but im not going to be convinced until I get a bfp. That being said I really didn't have any symptoms until 4 dpo, since then I've had lower back pain/cramping and I had a sharp shooting pain through my uterus, but that's about it. Lots of watery cm, that's pretty normal for me either way.


----------



## fairyy

Hmmm. Waiting game. One more weeks to go.


----------



## Fruitee

Fairyy, according to my app af is due tomorrow, but I can be quite irregular and only just started tracking properly so who knows. I've been feeling very nauseous today though, think I might test in the morning


----------



## uzmaqazi

hi ladies ..can i join??

im 13 dpo bfn...

this was my 1st round of clomid 2-6 50 mg...

im so fed up today by doing tests and seeing only one line..i wish i just sleep and when i wake up im pregoo :(


----------



## uzmaqazi

btw its my 19th cycle ttc 3


----------



## fairyy

Fruitee: Try one HPT tomorrow then.

uzmaqazi: Of course you can join. :)
I want that too, wish I could wake up to 15dpo without AF. 
Fingers crossed for you. You are not out till AF shows.


----------



## uzmaqazi

how many dpo are you


----------



## fairyy

8dpo.


----------



## autaut_99

Hi ladies...I am new to this site, and was wondering if I could join in? I am ttc #1. It's been a 2.5 year process so far, but I have PCOS and went through a lot last year to get my periods straightened out, including 2 d&c's. I'm about 8dpo, and due again sometime between sunday-tuesday. I'm not really sure because af was kind of weird for me this last time. Anyway, I have had extremely tender nipples and sore bbs for past 3 days. I have never had this before. Plus, i have had cramping off and on for a few days. Trying to hold out until next week to test. I would love to be able to tell my husband that he's going to be a dad on father's day.


----------



## Fruitee

Hi guys, lovely ti share our journeys together :) i just resisted testing!!! Going to try in the morning, it ner ous of it being bfn though!! Ive practically convinced myself im pregnant!!


----------



## BabyPleasee

Yes everyone can join! the more the merrier :).. im still bleeding :( checked my temp ts back up to 98.6.. not sure if it means anythng or it is just the hot temperatures! the bleeding has slowed down though. im 12 dpo today.. hoping that this stops tomorrow! Fx. good luck if you decide to test tomorrow Fruitee!


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks Babypleasee, hope you get some answers soon too. We just watched the first ever episode of one born every minute!!! Don't know if that was a good idea or not!!! I will keep you posted if I test tomorrow


----------



## BabyPleasee

Omg! i just read some thngs that are giving me some more hope!!!! (btw, the 'I' on my keyboard isnt workng right so if there are some i's missing, thats why lol) 

OK! so i read earler this lady who didnt find out she was pregnant until 1.5 months because she had a 'perod'. it looked the same, felt the same, etc. but when she mssed the next one, she found out that the 'perod' she had before was implantation bleeding!

another thing that i just read was 'implantation dip' whch is when the temp drops on the day that mplantation occurs. 

sooo, yesterday i told you guys i temped at 97.2? 97. something anyways lol and after i read that i had to check it again (after i told you guys that today m 98.6) and its the same!!!

I hope im not reading too much into this, but, it is somethng to consider, rght? :):)

sorry again about all of the missing I's, its a bother lol but let me know what you think about this!!


----------



## BabyPleasee

I should also add that what i read said that not all people had an implantation dip, and it dont happen with all pregnancies, just a possibility :)


----------



## Fruitee

Definitely sounds hopeful :) when was af due? So you can test?


----------



## BabyPleasee

Supposed to be Friday. So whenever this bleeding stops I'm going to test just to see lol


----------



## fairyy

autaut_99 said:


> Hi ladies...I am new to this site, and was wondering if I could join in? I am ttc #1. It's been a 2.5 year process so far, but I have PCOS and went through a lot last year to get my periods straightened out, including 2 d&c's. I'm about 8dpo, and due again sometime between sunday-tuesday. I'm not really sure because af was kind of weird for me this last time. Anyway, I have had extremely tender nipples and sore bbs for past 3 days. I have never had this before. Plus, i have had cramping off and on for a few days. Trying to hold out until next week to test. I would love to be able to tell my husband that he's going to be a dad on father's day.

Welcome. I am 8dpo too and I just want to wake up to 14dpo. For us its been 18months of NTNP/TTC. We can test together, I mean on same day. :flower:


----------



## fairyy

Fruitee, good luck for test tomorrow. 

Baby, I hope you are one of those women who bleed but get BFP a little late. Hugs.


----------



## Fruitee

Bfn this morning :(


----------



## BabyPleasee

Thanks Fairyy! still keeping my chin up until the bfn shows! Sorry to hear Fruitee :( know the feeling, but hopefully in a day or so youll get your bfp :) Fx!!!


----------



## Fruitee

Hi ladies, how are you all? Im not having the best day!! Could have just burst in to tears in wilkinsons!!! Have any oc you tried superdrug hpt's? Can get 4 for £7 at the moment....


----------



## uzmaqazi

14 dpo BFN..all test finished...not going to buy anymore


----------



## fairyy

Oh no all BFN's ...I hope it turns to BFP soon.
:hug: ladies. But you know, you are not out till AF shows up and light AF can be IB. Everything crossed for my ladies.


----------



## BabyPleasee

So sorry to hear guys! But Fairyy is right! Don't give up yet! Even I'm still hanging on by a thread of hope so :)


----------



## uzmaqazi

BabyPleasee said:


> So sorry to hear guys! But Fairyy is right! Don't give up yet! Even I'm still hanging on by a thread of hope so :)

how many dpo are you hun?


----------



## EMYJC

Dont give up!! It took me 4 weeks of knowing I was pregnant to getting BFP with my son. I convinced myself I must be wrong and went docs for bloods- (all but beta) all came back normal so he gave me clomid to start ovulation and periods. Got home that same night and got a BFP with a FRER! I swear I see faint lines from tests I took this morning but they are cheap IC's and I have had so many Evaps with them. :/ Easier said than done but I am proof it can happen past 15dpo! x


----------



## BabyPleasee

I'm currently 13 dpo. Bleedng started at 11 dpo, startng to stop now so i think m going to test tomorrow to see whats going on here lol see if its af or ib!


----------



## BabyPleasee

temps at 98.0! still pretty high!


----------



## fairyy

Baby, are you bbt charting ?

EMYJC: Can we see the pic ?


----------



## EMYJC

Here you go. I'm being silly though x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 40


----------



## BabyPleasee

yeah i have been keeping track of my temps:
2dpo- 98.5
4dpo- 97.9
5dpo-98.6
6dpo- 98.9
7dpo-98.3
8dpo-98.4
9dpo-98.8
11dpo-97.2 (bleeding started that morning)
12dpo-98.6
13dpo-98.1 (just checked again it was 98.6)

a couple days i forgot just with the hustle and bustle of mornings lol but for the most part it has been pretty consistent until 11dpo. what do you ladies think??


----------



## BabyPleasee

EMYJC said:


> Here you go. I'm being silly though x

It looks like lines to me!! but i have never seen or used those tests before, so i'm not sure what the evap lines compared to a bfp would look like lol but i really hope its bfp :D!!!


----------



## fairyy

Baby, temp seems to be staying up. Do you have your FF or Ovufriend BBT chart ? Can you post that ?

EMYJC: I think it will be more clear in few days.


----------



## BabyPleasee

i dont use fertility friend because i cant figure out how to use it lol ive downloaded it a couple times and tried to figure it out but i cant hahaha


----------



## BabyPleasee

actually trying to figure it out on the computer as we speak lol


----------



## EMYJC

I got this just over a week ago. Evap!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 72


----------



## fairyy

I can see a line there.


----------



## fairyy

Why I always get impatient in this last week of TWW ? Seems Wednesday is so far.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Hang in there fairyy :)!

the thing that i find so confusing about fertility friend, is that while im tryng to put in my data, it contradicts everything that i ever thought about my cycle.. lol i have this other app that tells me when i am supposed to o and its completely different from my app i have now lol i dont know maybe i am using it wrong :/ lol


----------



## fairyy

FF is 99% right for me when I enter my basal body temperature and fertile signs. Now I am not temping, but I still add my daily notes and BD days and fertile signs and opk test to it.


----------



## Fruitee

Evening, seems like we're all still holding out for our bfp's :) I'm not sure what's going on, af hasn't shown but I just had an emotional breakdown over nothing.....my hubby thinks I've lost the plot!!!


----------



## uzmaqazi

im 14 dpo still no af and whole day i was so moody..hard with 2 kids though...


----------



## Fruitee

Aww I bet, how old are they?


----------



## BabyPleasee

Im just wondering now how this bleeding spell is going to affect my cycle :/ like will i o 2 weeks from tomorrow which is when im supposed to get af or will i o two weeks from tuesday which is when this all started :s oh my lol never realized how complicated cycles can be until we started ttc lol


----------



## Fruitee

It's very confusing isn't it Babypleasee :( another bfn this morning, think I'm out for this month to be honest :(


----------



## uzmaqazi

Fruitee said:


> Aww I bet, how old are they?

dd is 5 and dd2 19 mnths


----------



## Fruitee

Ahh definitely a handful then ;)


----------



## BabyPleasee

Sorry to hear about your bfn :( I hope it turns into a BFp for you :)! Temp still at 98.0 at 14 dpo. Still have some spotting though..


----------



## uzmaqazi

15 dpo today...its been 30 hours i have not tested lol

will go tesco and buy one...Hmm not very hopeful though


----------



## uzmaqazi

tested with tesco own brand..BFN

i give up..so fed up now...


----------



## Fruitee

Have you used tesco before? That's what I've used yesterday and today. Are they good? I'm so unsure, one minute I think I'm deffo out this month then the next I think I'm pg!!! Hope you both get bfp's soon :) fx and baby dust


----------



## BabyPleasee

just checked temp again, 98.4... still spotting. well well well lol


----------



## Fruitee

Ooh fingers crossed :)


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies. I am still few days away from my testing day. Nothing much other than some cramps and bloating. Hope to see your BFP ladies.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Fx for you fairyy :)!!

I just tested out of curiosity, seeing as my temps are still high, bfn, as expected. The high temps are really confusing me :/ argh! hope you guys are having better luck :)!


----------



## fairyy

When is AF due ?


----------



## BabyPleasee

af was supposed to be due yesterday, and i woke up this morning with no spotting so i dont know what that is supposed to mean lol. temp is at 98.1 this morning. how about you? how are you doing, any symptoms?


----------



## autaut_99

Af is due tomorrow...I think. Since my last period was so weird, I don't really know what to think. I'm not really feeling "pregnant," so I'm really nervous. My bbs are still a little sore, but not as much as they were last week. It's just different because I never have sore bbs, except for when I took clomid several months ago. This wait is just killing me.


----------



## Fruitee

Trying to figure out how to post a picture...just checked my cm and it is very white and stretch....sorry if tmi


----------



## EMYJC

Can anyone see this?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Fruitee

I'm not sure but I think I can see a very feint line :)


----------



## uzmaqazi

yes i can see..wow congrats...how many dpo?


----------



## EMYJC

I'm about 24 DPO so a bit scared but took ages to
Get a positive with my son x


----------



## uzmaqazi

EMYJC said:


> I'm about 24 DPO so a bit scared but took ages to
> Get a positive with my son x

wow thats a good news.try frer

im 17 dpo and it gives me a liitle bit hope:happydance:


----------



## EMYJC

I'm actually 28dpo and petrified of doing a frer in case this is an evap! Best of luck to you. X


----------



## BabyPleasee

Hi ladies! I hope thats a line :) i can see something very faint so thats a good thing! Def try first response :)! Had a major temp drop today, 97.2 so thats my sign to move onto the next cycle.. lol best of luck to you ladies :)


----------



## EMYJC

Superdrug random urine!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 40


----------



## uzmaqazi

wow wow wow..you did it

congrats...

did you have any symptoms while waiting that long


----------



## EMYJC

Tons and tons. Greasy, spotty, boiling hot, moody as hell, tired and fullness in womb. No changes to breasts at all. Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Fruitee

So pleased for you :)

Babypleasee has af arrived? 

I'm more confused than ever, yesterday i checked my cm and it was white and quite stretchy, and just now I had quite a lot of clear ewcm on tissue when I went to the toilet (tmi sorry) what could this mean? Surely it can't be o this late in cycle? This is day 31 I think??!! Help!!!

Edit: just dtd and hubby said I was very wet, more than ever before!!!


----------



## emily3399

my bfp 10/11dpo :)


----------



## uzmaqazi

emily3399 said:


> View attachment 773679
> my bfp 10/11dpo :)

CONGRATS HUN:happydance:


----------



## BabyPleasee

Congrats on your bfp! Yayyy :D! So nice to see someone from our little clan get a bfp!

Af was suppose to come on Friday, but Friday wa the day I stopped spotting from Tuesday. So I think af just came early for some weird unknown reason lol. Soon gonna be time to try again! I a week or so, worst thing is my parents will be in town that week so it'll be hard to get some privacy lol hopefully we can figure something out because I don't want to have to wait for another cycle to try :( boo. 

Any other good news from anyone today? And new symptoms or anything? :)


----------



## uzmaqazi

18 dpo...bfn..no signs of af either.

i been to dr (i have some kidney probs ) they did a urine test and said you got white blood cells though i dont have any infection

nothing new for me today as well :S


----------



## Fruitee

Yay congratulations :) 

Nothing new to report here really. What were your symptoms Emily?


----------



## Fruitee

Kind of feeling like af is imminent now :( fx


----------



## fairyy

EMYJC said:


> Superdrug random urine!!!

:happydance: yay congrats :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

emily3399 said:


> View attachment 773679
> my bfp 10/11dpo :)

Congrats :flower:


----------



## fairyy

:thumbup: ladies two BFP's. 
Fruitee: what's going on hunni ?

Baby: Do you think what you had was AF ! So are you in TWW or waiting to ovulate?


----------



## Fruitee

Hi fairyy, just feeling a bit sore/crampy this evening but more af'y than the other cramping I've had, I'm still exhausted tho. How are things with you?


----------



## BabyPleasee

Fairyy, im pretty sure that it was af :( theres not really any other explanation, unfortunately lol if my temps were still high i would probably say there was stll hope but temp is at 97.7 today so im pretty sure im waiting to o now. Still temping and charting and all that good stuff so hopefully we will get it right this time! youre waiting until Wednesday right? close now :)


----------



## fairyy

Yes, waiting till Wednesday. Enjoying my AF free days till then. :)

I am very scared to POAS on HPT's. They never give me a second line.


----------



## Fruitee

Babypleasee did you take a test? 

Fairyy fx for tomorrow for you.

I've got some ic's coming this morning hopefully :)


----------



## emily3399

Ive not really had any symptoms to be honest my boobs feel fuller but certainly not sore. I started testing with ic's and was getting faint lines but we all know what they can be like so thought id try a proper test out of interest really and there it was it was early to for a digi so I was very surprised :) so dnt let a lack of symptoms dishearten you as even today I still don't have any lol :) gl ladies fx for your bfps x


----------



## Fruitee

That's fab :) I've got some ic's hopefully coming today :) my bbs haven't been sore at all but seem fuller x


----------



## emily3399

GL Fruitee keep us updated... baby dust... :)


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks x


----------



## BabyPleasee

yeah i tested before my temps dropped, bfn. Fx for this cycle! GL to you, too :)


----------



## fairyy

I feel like AF is getting ready to visit me. I am expecting her tomorrow. So I am going to wait all day for :witch: tomorrow (praying for her not to come though). If no AF till tomorrow night, then I will test with FMU Thursday morning.


----------



## Fruitee

Fxfor you this cycle then baby :)

And fx that the witch stays away tomorrow fairyy :)

my ic's havent turned up yet :(

X


----------



## fairyy

Fruitee: Hope you POAS soon and it turns to two pink lines.


----------



## uzmaqazi

19 dpo..having left side pain since last night.been to gp and she said its UTI and gave antibiotics.she is not bothered about late af 

having so much pain :(


----------



## fairyy

Did I congratulate you, the ladies with BFP 's or not ! If not then congrats:flower: and hope you have a healthy pregnancy and wonderful babies :cloud9:

Sorry for my memory. I am going crazy on this last day of my TWW.


----------



## fairyy

uzmaqazi said:


> 19 dpo..having left side pain since last night.been to gp and she said its UTI and gave antibiotics.she is not bothered about late af
> 
> having so much pain :(

Do sorry about the pain :hugs:
Have you been always regular with AF before and this cycle is just a deviation ?


----------



## Fruitee

fairyy said:


> Fruitee: Hope you POAS soon and it turns to two pink lines.

Thank you :)

Hope today is good to you 

X


----------



## fairyy

I have started to spot today. But it's not red yet. Only brown when I wipe. Guess I will be out by tonight or early morning tomorrow. But strange thing is that I don't have cramps. I think my mind is playing tricks with me and I know it's start of AF. But still praying for it not to turn to full blown AF. :dohh:


----------



## uzmaqazi

fairyy said:


> uzmaqazi said:
> 
> 
> 19 dpo..having left side pain since last night.been to gp and she said its UTI and gave antibiotics.she is not bothered about late af
> 
> having so much pain :(
> 
> Do sorry about the pain :hugs:
> Have you been always regular with AF before and this cycle is just a deviation ?Click to expand...

this was my 1st round of clomid..before that i was having short Lp

like 6.7.7.9.11 days..20 dpo today no af..feeling so sick coz of UTI


----------



## Fruitee

Aw hugs fairyy :(

I've just had a bfn...going to test again in the morning with fmu though...still no sign if af!!!


----------



## fairyy

Hope this time you see a BFP :)


----------



## Fruitee

Oh I really don't know now :(


----------



## fairyy

I am officially out. On to next cycle. Wanted to surprise DH with a BFP on Father's Day but now nothing for him.


----------



## Fruitee

Aww sorry fairyy :hugs: fx for next cycle x


----------



## BabyPleasee

so sorry to hear fairyy :( i wanted to do the same for fathers day but no luck here either. at least we have each other going into our next cycles!


----------



## uzmaqazi

my af not here yet..no hope either for a bfp...arghh..


----------



## EMYJC

Sorry fairry x


----------



## fairyy

EMYJC said:


> Sorry fairry x

Would you mind me telling what was your BD schedule this month in relation to positive opk ?


----------



## uzmaqazi

21 dpo...no af yet...


----------



## Fruitee

Hi guys, hope you've had a good day? 

Another bfn this morning :( im trying to figure out when i o'd and wondering if the 3 worst days for symptoms etc whe i thought maybe i was implanting was actually ovulation!!! So now would be around 15 dpo? Im confused haha. But still no af!!


----------



## fairyy

But as long as AF is not in sight, that's good news right !:)


----------



## BabyPleasee

Hi ladies! nice to see that af didnt come for all of us :). i had a spike in temp today.. 98.6. according to my charting im not supposed to o until tuesday :S


----------



## BabyPleasee

https://app.kindara.com/#charts


----------



## Fruitee

Af has arrived this morning!!!


----------



## Fruitee

So going forward, I have an idea how long my cycle could be now, what can I do this month to increase my chances? Any tips/tricks gratefully received. If I chart temps, when should I start? And is it first thing? Where do you temp? I think I'm going to be more obsessive this month!!!! 
(Also, I have been having more cm..yesterday's was quite stretchy!!! Shouldn't be before af should it?)

Sorry for rambling x


----------



## Fruitee

Well what a strange day!!! Af has been really heavy (very unusual for day 1) and also very mucousy (is that a word???) and I've had a lot of cramps and a clot!!! (Sorry for tmi)

Hope you're all ok


----------



## Fruitee

Where is everyone?? :-(


----------



## BabyPleasee

the mucasy part is odd, or it would be odd if it happened to me so lol but im not sure about anything else. sorry that you got af :( such an awful feeling. 

i have been busy this last week so i havent been able to check in! i also hope everyone is doing good! i was supposed to o today or yesterday but i am pretty sure we missed it :(.. we didnt bd last night because i have some family here, so im pretty sure it is just as well to say that i am out again for this month.. arg. I love having my family in but i wish they came last week or were coming next week hahaha


----------



## fairyy

Fruitee: Sorry for AF. You should temp as soon as you wake up in the morning with a basal body thermometer. You can record it on Fertility Friend. Once you ovulate your temp would go up and remain high till AF or BFP. FF normally gives cross-hair (ovulation detection) at 3dpo. Good luck this cycle.

Baby: Don't panic. BD today if possible. No matter how much or how little we BD this is pure game of luck. So we should not count ourselves out until the current cycle is over.


----------



## uzmaqazi

atlast af came this afternoon at 25 dpo ..been to dr as well who said infection and thrush sometimes make af late..

feeling pretty good :) i was so down as i knew i wanst pregoo


----------



## Fruitee

Hi, my internees been down this week, managed to pop in on my phone a couple of days ago but it was hard to post, hope everyone is doing good :) af is over now so waiting for o now :) still keep getting nauseous quite often so wondering if something else is going on?!! 

Speak soon x


----------



## BabyPleasee

hi everyone! according to two of my apps, today i am 7 dpo. my temps have been all wacky this cycle, hard to tell if i even o'd. havent really been feeling anything so far, just extreamlyyyyy tired today, but its probably lack of sleep or something lol. i dont really have my hopes up this cycle where i had company but we did manage to bd 3 days before o, the day before o and 3 and 5 days after dpo.like i sad i dont really have my hopes up but, who knows right?! :)

hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## BabyPleasee

hi everyone!
update: i was just out in the sun for a little while, and got a huge bout of nausea and a bit of heart burn this morning. i dont know if it was just from the sun but it was so bad i had to come inside, drink a full bottle of water and eat a popcicle to calm down my stomach lol anything new with you ladies?


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies. I am may be 1dpo today. We only BD once this time. DH is not well. We just DTD on cd11 not on purpose and when I took opk it was positive on cd12. Yesterday it was negative. I never got +opk on cd12 ever. Yesterday I got some ovulation bleeding and today little bit brown mucus was there. Last month also I bled during ovulation. May be exercising is causing it. I don't have any high hopes this cycle. As I ovulated early and only BD once I am expecting AF on July 8th. DH did not want to BD yesterday and day before as he was not feeling so well. He thinks his sperms are weak and abnormal this time and he will send his healthy sperms to fertilize egg next time. :dohh:


----------



## fairyy

BabyPleasee said:


> hi everyone!
> update: i was just out in the sun for a little while, and got a huge bout of nausea and a bit of heart burn this morning. i dont know if it was just from the sun but it was so bad i had to come inside, drink a full bottle of water and eat a popcicle to calm down my stomach lol anything new with you ladies?

When are you planning to test ? When is AF due ?


----------



## fairyy

Fruitee said:


> Hi, my internees been down this week, managed to pop in on my phone a couple of days ago but it was hard to post, hope everyone is doing good :) af is over now so waiting for o now :) still keep getting nauseous quite often so wondering if something else is going on?!!
> 
> Speak soon x

Make best out of this fertile window :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitee

Hi guys, ahh baby fx for you :) and fairyy you never know what can happen xx


----------



## fairyy

I think I am getting sick. Must have caught cold infection from DH.


----------



## Fruitee

Aww no fairyy :hugs:


----------



## BabyPleasee

fairyy said:


> BabyPleasee said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!
> update: i was just out in the sun for a little while, and got a huge bout of nausea and a bit of heart burn this morning. i dont know if it was just from the sun but it was so bad i had to come inside, drink a full bottle of water and eat a popcicle to calm down my stomach lol anything new with you ladies?
> 
> When are you planning to test ? When is AF due ?Click to expand...

I think i am going to wait for af to come lol. Same as you, i dont have high hopes for this cycle so i'll just wait to se if i miss it rather than spending money on a test lol. af is supposed to be here the 30th or july 1st (what an awesome canada day celebration lol) yes, i am Canadian . i said to my man "well, i suppose ill be waving the red flag this year"  hahaha i hope not tho!


----------



## fairyy

ha ha. But I hope red stays away from you. 
I am just waiting on AF.


----------



## BabyPleasee

same! i hope af stays away from us all :) last night right before i was getting in bed i thought for sure i was going to get sick! i dunno if it was just stress (got alot of things going on these days :s) or if it was anything af related or even baby related! also got sore bbs but ive had that for the last few cycles so its probably nothing. i did have a dream i got a bfp though just the same  lol fairyy, i hope youre feeling better today!!


----------



## fairyy

I am ok. I got a call from my OBGYN wanting me to come fro HSG between cd6 to cd10 once I get AF. Hmmm one more reason to look forward for that damn AF. But I need to find out first how much the procedure going to cost and how much I have to pay out of pocket ?


----------



## BabyPleasee

oh i hope its not too expensive and you can afford it! Really really REALLY have my fingers crossed for you :)!

well af is supposed to be here today :/.. its 10am here, and ive been up for half an hour and nothing so far. just clear watery cm. also no cramps, just tender bbs. but even thats not all that bad. its a different tender though, hard to explain lol. temp is also 98.5 so its still high. MM gets off at 6, so if af does show by then, ill go get a test :). its one of his co workers bday party tonight and i dont want to drink if, ya know (i dont wanna say it to jinx anything ;) lol) because id probably wait to see otherwise. you guys know how wacky my last cycle was. whos to say if last one was 25 days that this one wont be 30? lol i dunno lol. im frightened to death to cough, sneeze or anything that could kick start her hahah ahhh good luck everyone! I will keep you updated :) Fx


----------



## fairyy

BabyPleasee said:


> oh i hope its not too expensive and you can afford it! Really really REALLY have my fingers crossed for you :)!
> 
> well af is supposed to be here today :/.. its 10am here, and ive been up for half an hour and nothing so far. just clear watery cm. also no cramps, just tender bbs. but even thats not all that bad. its a different tender though, hard to explain lol. temp is also 98.5 so its still high. MM gets off at 6, so if af does show by then, ill go get a test :). its one of his co workers bday party tonight and i dont want to drink if, ya know (i dont wanna say it to jinx anything ;) lol) because id probably wait to see otherwise. you guys know how wacky my last cycle was. whos to say if last one was 25 days that this one wont be 30? lol i dunno lol. im frightened to death to cough, sneeze or anything that could kick start her hahah ahhh good luck everyone! I will keep you updated :) Fx

Hope AF stays away from you.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Thanks :) me too! going soon to test. its 7pm and the party starts soon so im going to go pick up a test soon before i touches a drink to my lips!!


----------



## Fruitee

Hi, how are you all? Ah baby, fx af stays away!! Fairyy, hope things go well with you too :) I'm currently waiting to o, have been taking epo the last few days and have to say, as someone who lacks in the cm department, it seems to be making a difference!! Have any of you tried it?


----------



## Fruitee

Oooh just saw your post baby, eek exciting....fx


----------



## BabyPleasee

Well that's good it's making a difference :) I just tested, bfn. But it wasn't from very much pee only a tiny drizzle cuz I was in a hurry so it wasn't held very long and I had to force it lol. But if af isn't here by tomorrow morning I'll test again with fmu. I didn't have my hopes up for this cycle anyways but with af late and all, who knows! So hopefully it's the other way around tomorrow :)


----------



## BabyPleasee

so, i tested again this morning when i saw that af still wasnt here, and no signs either, bfn.. im soooo confused! temps still high. i check it all thoughout the day when i know its around the time of af to catch a temp drop and its still 98.5. just white creamy cm today, no cramps or anything. i figured i would at least get something today on a test if i was preg. even tested with fmu. i just wish if af was coming it would hurry up and get here instead of making me so anxious! what do you guys think about this??


----------



## BabyPleasee

hi ladies! so here i am, third day late, no sign of af. temps still high, lots of stringy white creamy cm :/ i didnt have any more tests left so i never tested today, but if af isnt here by supper time, ill be marching off to get another test lol


----------



## BabyPleasee

oh! ive also been so emotional the last couple days.. not even fit to look at hahah gosh! hope you guys are doing great!


----------



## Fruitee

Aww, any news baby? Hope you get an answer either way soon x


----------



## BabyPleasee

Nope! Tested yesterday and today and bfn. Temps still high, no cramps, no anything! I'm starting to give up on this cycle. Wouldn't I have gotten a bfp by now?? It's so frustrating! :(


----------



## BabyPleasee

I was supposed to get af either Sunday or Monday.. Ahh gone crazy!


----------



## Fruitee

How many dpo are you?


----------



## BabyPleasee

I'm 19 dpo today, but I started spotting last night. It wasn't much and I figured af would be full blown this morning but it's not so I'm expecting any minute now lol at least now I know!!


----------



## MrsL4

I am CD 26 and I think 10 or 11 dpo....

I had a dip temp and +OPK cd 15, then temp rise and +opk cd 16 (we BD both days)

tested this am because I couldn't wait any longer, BFN :cry:

trying to stay positive!! and to wait to af before I count myself out

TTC #1 and been off the pill since Nov 2013....

Really thinking I am ready to head back to the Dr and talk about infertility work up, but we are both in our late 20s and we probably need to give it more time.....I am just not a patient person! patience is a virtue!


----------



## Fruitee

Baby, any news? The waiting is so hard isn't it?!! And I've only done it once!!

MrsL4, try testing again in a couple of days, might just have been too early, I'm not patient either though so understand how you're feeling, fx for you.

I had a line on a opk last night and this morning :D progress :) hasn't been a good month for bding so thought I might be out but we bd'ed last night and will try later so fx we might catch that egg :) 

Fairyy, how's things with you?


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies. hope you all are fine and welcome new ladies. 

I am ok. Waiting on AF to schedule HSG as advised by my OBGYN. But secretly praying to miss AF. :)


----------



## Fruitee

Fx you miss af then ;) x


----------



## fairyy

Thanks, Fruitee. AF due tomorrow/day after tomorrow.
I think you are in TWW !


----------



## Fruitee

Not long to wait to find out then.

Yeah I was so excited when I got a line on an opk :D


----------



## fairyy

I wonder how baby is doing ? Have not seen her post in last few days.


----------



## Fruitee

Yeah shes not been around :(


Ugh i need to vent!!! Just found out some friends are expecting :( happy for them but also a bit jealous :(


----------



## fairyy

I get jealous too. That's completely normal. You know one of my friend who has PCOS had undergone treatment and started trying from October 2012 and got pregnant in November. We started trying soon after her in January 2013 and not pregnant yet. She has a beautiful almost one year old daughter now. I am happy for her. But I feel embarrassed when I saw my friends. Now I hardly talk to them, mainly I don't want them to ask about whether we are pregnant yet or not.


----------



## fairyy

Btw AF got me today.


----------



## Fruitee

Aww sorry fairyy :hugs: , you can have your test now though yeah? 

Thankfully no one really knows we're trying so don't have to deal with that yet.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Hi! sorry i havent checked in, busy week! job hunting is the worst :(..
my trackers say im supposed to o next friday, so going to BD all though next week  hahah Im determined this cycle! i also have a job interview tomorrow so im stressing about that :/. Fx for me ladies on the job :)!


----------



## Fruitee

Ooh it's all go for you then baby, fx for the interview tomorrow :) and make sure you get plenty of bding in next week ;)


----------



## fairyy

Fingers crossed for your interview, baby. Hope you conquer it. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyPleasee

thanks ladies :) i get a call on wednesday to see if i get a second interview :O ahh lol yes starting tonight its bd central! hahahah ! where are you guys in your cycle??


----------



## fairyy

Cd6 for me. HSG scheduled on Friday.


----------



## Fruitee

Ooh fab, fx :) and yayy for the bding :) 

I'm about 8/9 dpo


----------



## BabyPleasee

Oh yay!! Speaking of being jealous, ive had like 5 baby announcements on my facebook this month. Hopefully this cycle itll be us :D!! Im supposed to o on friday, so let the babydancing comince! Lol


----------



## Fruitee

Yay hope it's your turn this month :) my friend is only a few weeks along, it's hard!!


----------



## fairyy

Hope you catch that eggie during ovulation this time. :)


----------



## Fruitee

Think af just got me :( I'm kind of ok with it though as I know we hardly bd'ed this month, so now I can plan for this next cycle :)


----------



## fairyy

:hugs:Sorry for AF, Fruitee.

I am glad that you are excited for coming cycle. I am excited for you too. :)


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks fairyy, I'm feeling a little emotional but deep down I knew I wouldn't be this month. Going to get lots of bding in this cycle. If I'm just bleeding lightly now is this cd 1?


----------



## fairyy

The full flow is called cd1. I mostly start with spotting and it gets heavy after 12 to 24hrs. Say if I start spotting at night and then it gets heavy the next morning. Then I call that morning with heavy flow as cd1.


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks, that's what I was thinking but wanted to be sure :) last month I started heavy straight away, was so weird (wow just realised how time flies!! I've been doing this 2 months now!!)


----------



## fairyy

Add a zero to that 2. It's been 20months for us with unprotected sex and no BFP. How frustrating :dohh:


----------



## Fruitee

fairyy said:


> Add a zero to that 2. It's been 20months for us with unprotected sex and no BFP. How frustrating :dohh:

I didn't think I'd be this consumed by it so quickly to be honest, but I'm obsessed!!! Really hope you get your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## BabyPleasee

I dont think ill get a bfp this month either :( I dont know whats going on down there but ive been really itchy and sore for the last week.. ive been really dry too so much so that I havent been able to monitor cm :/ ive only been temping. Its even so uncomfortable that we havent been able to bd much :'( only 3 days before o and the day before o.. was going to last night but I was just so uncomfortable it even hurt! I just hope that the little we did bd will be enough :(.. also started to get a little concerned with my new job because im starting out part time so mat leave would be difficultso im starting to panic a little. And obviously I didnt want to ask about it in an interview because then they would probably not hire me- ive clearly been stressing about this lol...


----------



## Fruitee

Oh no baby, are you any better now? :( but you did manage to bd just before so there's hope :) 

I'm on cd5 now (ff actually tells me rather than me having to work it out, wooopp) so almost done with af, so the wait for o begins

Hope everyone else is ok :) 

Any news fairy?


----------



## fairyy

Baby, you are still in TWW. No reason to count yourself out just yet. 

Fruitee, what's the plan for this cycle ?

I had my HSG done on Friday and my tubes are clear. On cd13 today. Started BD yesterday. DH said that he can't sleep properly if he BD at night :shrug:


----------



## Fruitee

fairyy said:


> Baby, you are still in TWW. No reason to count yourself out just yet.
> 
> Fruitee, what's the plan for this cycle ?
> 
> I had my HSG done on Friday and my tubes are clear. On cd13 today. Started BD yesterday. DH said that he can't sleep properly if he BD at night :shrug:

Oh that's good news then, what's your next move?

My dh prefers morning bding too!! Such a pain sometimes to fit it in!!

My plan is....epo every day up to o again to help with cm, then pineapple core and Brazil nuts after o, bd every other day then more around o. Any other tips?


----------



## fairyy

I am using pre seed. You can try that too. But your plans sounds pretty great. :)


----------



## Fruitee

Oh yeah, i think im going t get concieve plus, which is similar to pre seed


----------



## Fruitee

Ooops forgot to temp!!! Woke at 6:40 for toilet, then 8:40 because the bins weren't out so jumped out of bed (still missed the bins though!!!) I always wake up for the toilet so should i temp then?


----------



## BabyPleasee

Im a little better now thanks! Using all kinds of creams but it seems to be getting better! Hopefully this works fairyy, ive been praying for you both :). I think if this cycle works I may try pre seed too, or look into different kinds. Especially now that I have this job im even more excited to get pregnant!! Im cd 19 and 4dpo right now. I have tender bbs but apparently thats something new for me since weve been ttcevery cycke so im not paying any attention hahaha


----------



## Fruitee

Ooh 4dpo, how exciting :) fx that this is your month x


----------



## Fruitee

Anyone got any news?


----------



## BabyPleasee

I have been trying to log in for close to 2 weeks and it hasnnt let me :s this is the first time I have been able to!! So an update; I was having all kinds of things going on this cycle. Constant cramping, really emotional, sore bbs, reallyyyyyyy bad bloating, and everything was upsetting my stomach. But alas, af got me last night. I wasnt very hopeful anyways where I was so sore and we couldn't bd as much as I would have liked. But thats the way it goes sometimes lol any updates ?!?


----------



## Fruitee

Aww sorry to hear she got you baby :( I'm currently waiting to o, due Tuesday, haven't bd'ed last 2 nights though :( need to today!!!


----------



## Fruitee

Hi guys, how are you?


----------



## BabyPleasee

hey ladies, sorry i havent been in touch, so much going on with me lately :/ 

so i started my job, and i LOVE it, but, the hours suck. so ive been looking for either another part time job or a new job all together. but we havent stopped trying! however, with all of the hustle and bustle, havent been keeping track of my cycle. i mean i know when i o'ed and when af is due and we have been bding during the fertile week, but havent been temping or tracking cm. ive actualy considered stopping it all together because its very annoying when i track and get all excited and then bam af shows up lol. we are still trying though! maybe when everything settles down into a set plan ill start tracking again but for now, i just cant be thinking about my 'symptoms' and getting excited and let down durring this difficult time! hope you guys are having better luck:)


----------



## Fruitee

Hi baby, good to hear off you, shame the hours aren't good for your job :( always the way when it's something you enjoy!!! I'm still ttc, should be oing in the next week/10 days depending on when it feels like happening. Will keep you updated. Wonder how fairyy is


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies. We are just having sex when we want to. Trying to deviate from TTC as main focus. AF due this weekend.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Hi ladies, today i come to you with good news! I GOT MY BFP!!! we found out on aug 31. af was supposed come on the 29th and it didnt. then saturday came and still no af. finally sunday i said ill take a test just to see whats going on. and hello and behold! we are so excited, nervous, anxious etc! my first appt is sept 17, just to get a referral for an OBGYN. so weird it happened on a month we didnt track temps, cm and all of that. I hope it will be you guys soon coming and saying the same news!!!!!!


----------



## fairyy

Wow Baby congrats :) I am super excited to get this news :happydance::dance::wohoo:

Much awaited BFP :) Yay hoorayyy
Keep us posted.

Did you have any symptoms or had a clue that you might be pregnant before missed AF ?


----------



## Fruitee

fairyy said:


> Hi ladies. We are just having sex when we want to. Trying to deviate from TTC as main focus. AF due this weekend.

Sounds like a plan, might make you less stressed about it :thumbup:



BabyPleasee said:


> Hi ladies, today i come to you with good news! I GOT MY BFP!!! we found out on aug 31. af was supposed come on the 29th and it didnt. then saturday came and still no af. finally sunday i said ill take a test just to see whats going on. and hello and behold! we are so excited, nervous, anxious etc! my first appt is sept 17, just to get a referral for an OBGYN. so weird it happened on a month we didnt track temps, cm and all of that. I hope it will be you guys soon coming and saying the same news!!!!!!

Oh wow yayyyyyyy :happydance::happydance::happydance: that was brilliant news to come home to :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Cd2 here.


----------



## BabyPleasee

There wasn't any obvious symptoms. Like I still had sore bbs, which was normal for me but cramping!! I thought it was af cramps but when they would happen they would be very painful and very frequent which I thought was weird because af cramps are usually noticeable but not like that but I still didn't think anything of it. Then the day af was Spose to come my bbs were still sore which was odd because the soreness usually disappears the day before af comes. So I just ignored that I just figured it was stress from work that was making it a day late or whatever. But then like the day before af was due, the day af was due and the day after I was SO hungry like all the time!! So that was strange but I just chalked it up to stress making me want to eat more. So anyways, af was due Friday and we didn't test until Sunday. Just because I was expecting af to show up! And while I was taking the test I was watching it and I didn't see anything and I was like yeah see it's just late and then it starts to show and I was like what the!!! So I ran out and was like omg! Hahaha so yeah it was very unexpected but we are excited :) if by going by my last af, I am 6 weeks and 1 day today! We have a drs apt on Wednesday to get a referral to an obgyn so hopefully they will be able to tell us exactly how far along we are! Can't wait til the day I comes on to see your bfps :)!!!! Keep updating guys!! Xo


----------



## Catiren

ive read where some women dont get their bfp until about 6 weeks (two weeks after af is due). simply because they either implant late or the hcg takes a while. you're always in for the win until the witch shows up.


----------



## Fruitee

BabyPleasee said:


> There wasn't any obvious symptoms. Like I still had sore bbs, which was normal for me but cramping!! I thought it was af cramps but when they would happen they would be very painful and very frequent which I thought was weird because af cramps are usually noticeable but not like that but I still didn't think anything of it. Then the day af was Spose to come my bbs were still sore which was odd because the soreness usually disappears the day before af comes. So I just ignored that I just figured it was stress from work that was making it a day late or whatever. But then like the day before af was due, the day af was due and the day after I was SO hungry like all the time!! So that was strange but I just chalked it up to stress making me want to eat more. So anyways, af was due Friday and we didn't test until Sunday. Just because I was expecting af to show up! And while I was taking the test I was watching it and I didn't see anything and I was like yeah see it's just late and then it starts to show and I was like what the!!! So I ran out and was like omg! Hahaha so yeah it was very unexpected but we are excited :) if by going by my last af, I am 6 weeks and 1 day today! We have a drs apt on Wednesday to get a referral to an obgyn so hopefully they will be able to tell us exactly how far along we are! Can't wait til the day I comes on to see your bfps :)!!!! Keep updating guys!! Xo

Ah wow, that's so great to hear :happydance: really happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Catiren

good luck!


----------



## BabyPleasee

hey! i dont know if any of you guys still log in here, but just thought i would update you guys seeing as i havent in a very long time! Sooooo... ITS A GIRL<3 i found out at 19 weeks (a week after my ultrasound). i really thought it was a boy, so this was really surprising to me!! so so sooooooo excited! i am now 23 weeks exactly, and my due date is may 8. apparently according to everyone, i am huge :S lol but im sure it is normal. any news from you guys?!?!?!


----------



## fairyy

Congrats team :pink::flower:
Nice to hear from you. How is pregnancy progressing ? 

Fruitee: Any news ?


----------



## BabyPleasee

pregnancy is going great! didnt have any morning sickness except for a few days in the first tri, but thats it! baby is kicking up a storm these days! only thing i would complain about is the back/hip pain :( OWWWIEEE! but i love it<3 28 weeks this week :D I hope things are going good with everyone!!


----------



## fairyy

Things are fine. Going to India for two months in March. Then we are going to try actively and and I want some fertility testing to be done on me before that. That's pretty much going in here. :)


----------

